# Green beetle, from Ontario Canada



## moricollins (May 15, 2006)

Found this in my front yard yesterday, took some pictures but left it where it was living:


----------



## RVS (May 15, 2006)

Cicindela sexuttat... Awesome little predatory beetles.


----------



## ORION_DV8 (May 15, 2006)

Six spotted tiger beetle, is the common name and indeed really cool little critters
cheers
ORION


----------



## aggie08 (May 15, 2006)

Cool, predatory on what and how?


----------



## GQ. (May 15, 2006)

Nice find Mori!  Tigers are the most alien looking beetles.  I have yet to take a photo of one.  They are on my long list of things I need to photograph.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ORION_DV8 (May 16, 2006)

They eat caterpillars if i am not mistaken.
cheers
ORION


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 17, 2006)

ORION_DV8 said:
			
		

> They eat caterpillars if i am not mistaken.
> cheers
> ORION


I have fed them on small crickets and they do just as well.


----------



## moricollins (Jul 13, 2006)

new picture:


----------



## CustomNature (Jul 13, 2006)

I think all of the legs are supposed to be attatched and further more be holding the beetle up off the ground.


----------



## moricollins (Jul 13, 2006)

not when it's dead already from natural causes


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 14, 2006)

*wow*

that looks great!! if i didnt know better i would say we are being invaded lol


----------



## kraken (Jul 15, 2006)

Those run up and down the river banks on the sandy higher parts here where I live.They are very fast runners!


----------



## crashergs (Jul 16, 2006)

hahaha pickles funny


----------

